# Dog escapes her kennel



## narako9 (Jun 29, 2012)

Syeal is about 2 yrs old, when I'm home I have no issues with her, well even when I'm not around, or so I thought.
She has a Kennel that remains unlocked for her to sleep in at night, when I first got her I had her in their at night with the door locked, but after a bit I started to let her sleep where ever she wants to so now the door is never locked, and when I'm not home she just roams around. She never had any issues with the Kennel, well a short time ago I needed to leave the house and had bunch of stuff out and some food on the table and didn't really have time to clean so I put her in her kennel and locked the door. When I came back she was out of the kennel, she didn't really mess around with anything, she basically pulled the kennel door in and got out, it's one of those plastic kennels with the metal door. After that happened I started putting her in there just to see what happens, well when I'm home she stays there and everything is ok, but if I leave she would get out. And we're not talking long periods of times, I mean it could be as little as 15 minutes and she would get out. 
The other problem that I just noticed was her digging, I don't have a yard, just a patio with no grass, but I visited my sister for a week and she has a big yard, and she started digging.Again, not in front of us, so that's my biggest problem, how do I correct her when she's doing those things when I'm not around?


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Can't help with the kennel door, no experience with that thank god (knock on wood)

The digging is a sure sign of boredom, more exercise - mental and physical - will help with that. In between exercise periods, monitor her while she is outside so you can immediately correct - a quick no and redirect.


----------



## narako9 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thats what i figured, this tyke around i made sure to take her out every morning to party with other dogs, by that didn't really help with the digging. She's a good, i could leave her for hours at home and not worry about anything, but this digging thing is new. Anyways i don't have to worry about it at Home, done i don't have a grass yard but still.


----------



## narako9 (Jun 29, 2012)

I just read that last reply, well that's what happens when I use the a phone to post.
Anyways, what I have done is bungee the door to the side of her crate, I've tried it couple of times and it seems to be working. Like I said earlier she is good at home and doesn't need to be crated but just in case I would like her to be ok with being there.
I recorded her to see what she would do, the first time she sat there and didn't try anything, I thought maybe because it wasn't for a long time, so the second time she tried a bit and stop, so I'm hopping that after a while she'll stop trying all together.
Just thought I would share that in case some else was having similar issues.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I had the same problem with my girl. Here's the thread for how I fixed that. Also, it has been added to recently, to make it even harder to get out (as she figured it out eventually), and so far so good. For more information feel free to shoot me a PM.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-who-cant-keep-your-houdinis-their-crate.html


----------

